# Ebay 'Buy It Now' Removed



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have listed a couple of my watches on e.bay as they didn't seem to be gathering much interest on here.

One has a buy it now of Â£110 and a 99p start price.

Inevitably someone has had a go at a low-ball bid and met the 99p, but now the Buy it Now has disappeared!

Is that common?

Surely the 'buy it now' is a set price available to anyone who thinks its reasonable cost and wants to either avoid the late bidding frenzy, or simply doesn't want to wait for the end of the auction. I assumed it would be an option until the end.

I'm a bit pissed off now. This is why I don't sell owt on ebay!

Great for bargain hunting buyers, but absolutely terrible if you want to sell anything.


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> I have listed a couple of my watches on e.bay as they didn't seem to be gathering much interest on here.
> 
> One has a buy it now of Â£110 and a 99p start price.
> 
> ...


Yes that's how it works I'm afraid usually. As soon as 1st bid is made a lot of times buy it now disappears, it's also annoying as you can't usually set a reserve price for less than Â£50. Not sure if Buy it now stays for higher priced items....don't think so though

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## deva (May 31, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> I have listed a couple of my watches on e.bay as they didn't seem to be gathering much interest on here.
> 
> One has a buy it now of Â£110 and a 99p start price.
> 
> ...


That's normal, I'm afraid.

The moment someone bids on the item, the buy-it-now option disappears.

You could have listed it as a fixed price item at Â£110 (if you were firm on the price); or listed it again as a fixed price item at, say, Â£120 but with the option of being open to offers, which you can then accept or reject. You could set it to accept a minimum offer and it will then reject all offers below this price.

Hope this helps and good luck with your sale.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not to worry Lee, I'm probably worrying over nowt. Only listed yesterday and there are 9 or 10 watchers, so I'll probably make a couple of quid out of it yet.

That is one sh111te rule though init?

Like I say, I buy tons from ebay but rarely sell (prefer to horde!!!!)

Now I remember why....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could always remove it from sale for a "good" reason and re-list it with a reserve at a later date.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

God you make me laugh sometimes. Yes, that's the way it works. You should've made your mind up when listing it, you either want Â£110 or you want to see what you'll get auction style, you can't have it both ways for obvious reasons.



kevkojak said:


> Like I say, I buy tons from ebay but rarely sell (prefer to horde!!!!)


Seriously surprised you haven't noticed this is the way eBay works then...



kevkojak said:


> Inevitably someone has had a go at a low-ball bid and met the 99p, but now the Buy it Now has disappeared!


Yes, a low-ball bid... no wait that's actually the starting price you chose... it means nobody else has bidded higher than that yet... you say you use eBay all the time? <_<


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

kevkojak said:


> One has a buy it now of Â£110 and a 99p start price.


 :groan:

You just paid dearly for a valuable lesson. Do NOT start an auction at an unreasonably low price unless you are certain that bidding will push it up to the items value. Otherwise you could literally be shipping it off to a lowball bidder.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Just end the listing early and give the reason " Error in listing" then relist. Your watchers will then recieve an email to say the item they were watching has been relisted. 

You will still be charged for your listing fee. Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I normally list my items with a starting price that I'd be happy to sell at, rather than a 99p start. If that amount is too high, the worst that happens is nobody bids and you can then relist at a lower price. I try to put realistic prices on my items, and the majority sell with just a single bid (sold a Swatch watch this morning for the Â£14.99 opening bid, as an example)

As Retro72 said, you can simply end the listing early, and relist if you're getting nervous. I think there is a time limit on this though, so don't leave it too close to the end before you end it.


----------

